# comment mettre a la ligne avec xcode



## benjyleboss (25 Mars 2012)

bonjour a tous je voulais savoir comment faire pour aller a la ligne avec xcode en utilisant Round Rect Button dans MainStoryboard.storyboard 


merci d avance pour vos réponse


----------



## tatouille (26 Mars 2012)

&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086; &#1073;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086; &#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1079;&#1072; &#1074;&#1086;&#1083;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1098;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072;


----------



## benjyleboss (1 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086; &#1073;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086; &#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1079;&#1072; &#1074;&#1086;&#1083;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1098;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072;




??????????


----------

